# can you make tea that will get you high if you use milk instead of water?



## BoB772420 (Sep 2, 2008)

or if you put like half water half milk and boil that with the weed in it then just strain the weed out. how long would i have to let it boil for to get all the thc out? also can i use leaves,and stems?


----------



## Kludge (Sep 2, 2008)

Yeah, the THC could bond with the fat in the milk.

I've read that you have to boil for hours to get the THC out and then I've read you don't need to boil for more than 40 mins.

When I tried making cannabutter I boiled my pot for 45 mins and the brownies didn't do shit for me except make me fall asleep.


----------



## fdd2blk (Sep 2, 2008)

milk would be much better than water. https://www.rollitup.org/cooking-cannabis/1800-cannabis-milk.html


----------



## 0849 (Sep 3, 2008)

It's made in a lot of places in India, like an 8th or a quad steeped in milk with cinnamon and almonds for about 20-40, not quite boiling, when its done they filter it through cheese cloth adding vanilla and honey, pronounced bhaag. I know thats not spelled correctly, but its awesome stuff.


----------



## doctorRobert (Sep 6, 2008)

I've made weed tea before and it was a nice long mellow high,
take your favorite flavor tea bag(if you want a mix of weed and that flavor) empty as much as you want, put weed in, staple it back together, put in 2/3 water 1/3 milk(the more milk the more thc) then add what you would put in regular tea.


----------



## 0849 (Sep 7, 2008)

digestion can be trickey, you need a lot


----------



## xxtoadxx (Sep 7, 2008)

how much bud : milk ratio? i want a bowl of coco pebbles with that shit.... mmm choc bud milk after


----------



## stonedbollweevil (Sep 12, 2008)

tea with milk works well sometimes, 
for a sure fire trip try coffee

recipe :

make milk hot (use water and milk if there are a lot of people and you want everyone to get really really (and let me say again 'really') stoned. add grass crushed up, add sugar, boil boil and simmer (you may want to keep watch)

drink a mug


----------



## xxtoadxx (Sep 12, 2008)

how much buds tho! per fl oz or whatever u wanna measure the milk


----------



## 0849 (Sep 14, 2008)

look up mothers milk, its a weed/milk recipe that makes a very potent drink.. fruiti pebbles would taste better with weed... put 3 gr of hashish in your late... soooooooo fun for digestion i'd say a quad per quart.


----------



## JakeStoner (Sep 17, 2008)

interesting, i would like to try this!


----------



## stonedbollweevil (Sep 18, 2008)

you need to put in about one joint (made with normal 'rizlah' or cigarette paper) per mug. Testing will be a good idea since i've noted that different strains of weed are stronger/weaker when brewed. Lots of milk is the key and its a good idea to let it brew for about 15 minutes on slow to get it stronger. Tastes great and the trip is unbelievable. Stay at home though


----------



## 0849 (Sep 18, 2008)

nice, hash is a ton of fun with digestion, stick it in fresh out of the overn cupcakes, just push it in the top right after the come out of the oven, it'll melt like a fudgy suprise, ice it with icing made with weed butter instead of crisco.. holy fuck man


----------



## xxtoadxx (Sep 18, 2008)

what u sayin about digestion... good or bad? lol im scared =x


----------



## stonedbollweevil (Sep 20, 2008)

no effect on digestion when it comes to the grass coffee/tea, dunno bout the hash thing, (although you might eat a *tad* more than usual after) no other problems or side effects except that it may go a *tad* too high if you use too much. so test first  then sport your acid-grin all day long


----------



## xxtoadxx (Sep 20, 2008)

haha love it ;D thanks


----------



## Leilani Garden (Sep 22, 2008)

Okay, I'm getting really confused here. Milk? I get it: fat, lipids, etc. So why not half and half, whipping cream or heavy cream? It seems, to me anyway, that with the higher fat content this would work better than milk. Anyone know? 

Now, about the amounts. Up river on this thread, someone said a quad of hash per quart, but just before that, said a few grams. What about just one cup of tea? 

I'm ready to do this NOW, as in, before I head off to bed shortly. I've got some Yogi tea that's got a bunch of good, relaxing herbs in it like valerian, cardamom, chamomile, skullcap, passionflower etc. I also picked up some stevia (at the advice of someone at the local crunchy granola store, I took a couple of samples of this new brand, though I've yet to be impressed by stevia). I also got some fresh vanilla beans and am thinking of brewing this up with a bit of all of this and some honey. 

But I'm really confused by the amounts, time to steep, brew, etc. I have cheesecloth and coffee filters, but I do like the idea of just sticking the fun stuff in with the tea bag and then stapling it back up. Plus? I like the inspirational quote on this tea bag: "The beauty of life is to experience yourself." Well, I'd like to do that before I go to bed, experience myself in the bathtub strewn with lavender leaves, and a really good cup of tea. 

I guess no one's up and paying attention to this thread right now, so I guess I'll just experiment and come back and let you all know what happened.


----------



## rollwithit (Sep 23, 2008)

Leilani Garden said:


> Okay, I'm getting really confused here. Milk? I get it: fat, lipids, etc. So why not half and half, whipping cream or heavy cream? It seems, to me anyway, that with the higher fat content this would work better than milk. Anyone know?
> 
> Now, about the amounts. Up river on this thread, someone said a quad of hash per quart, but just before that, said a few grams. What about just one cup of tea?
> 
> ...


Hey Leilani did you make tea??


Also wanted to add that heavy cream works better than milk from my experience. If you don't have cream add 1 pad real butter to 1 cup. and they both taste so bad that it makes me want to gag. So concentrated is best, very little cream, lots of herb. And never boil, ever. it's about the only way to screw up extraction. 

Add the finished product to anything. coffee tea hot cocoa cinnamon, bailys irish cream, ice cream vanilla sugar in the blender, etc etc etc...


----------



## Leilani Garden (Sep 23, 2008)

Hey thanks for the reply. 

Yes, I did make some tea. Oh, was it good. I used heavy cream, milk, a bit of water, some vanilla beans and extract, a Yogi tea bag, and I forget what else. Oh, some kief and some bud. 

It worked, just not as strong as I had wanted it to be, but talk about a whole body buzz. God, I love that feeling. 

I'm doing it again tonight, trying to improve it, and I'll let you know how it goes. Fantastic.

And let me say one more time, this was so bloody good, the taste, I mean.j I could have drank a whole quart, for real. 

And yes, yes, yes, on overcooking. Easy does it.

(Oh, that does not sound good. I hate those bumper stickers from that cult. 'Scuse me.)

Delicious, and I cannot wait to do it again tonight. Will keep you posted. And thanks one more time for getting back to me. Muchly appreciated.

Edited to add: peanut butter sounds horrible! Oh no, no, no. But in a pinch, I suppose one could. I'd rather just get in teh car and go get some cream, though. I used Organic Valley Farms heavy cream. I cook other things with it, so it's not unusual for me to have some on hand anyway. But pb? Gag. No, no, no. Not for me, anyway.


----------



## doctorRobert (Sep 23, 2008)

I love special tea before bed it gets me to sleep really well, better than smoking


----------



## rollwithit (Sep 23, 2008)

Leilani Garden said:


> Hey thanks for the reply.
> 
> Yes, I did make some tea. Oh, was it good. I used heavy cream, milk, a bit of water, some vanilla beans and extract, a Yogi tea bag, and I forget what else. Oh, some kief and some bud.
> 
> ...


 leilani are you responding in re: my suggestion that one add _butter?? _not peanutbutter silly, real butter, to make butter milk for extraction!! 

So I'm glad it worked out for you. that body buzz is so great. sometimes it's like a high with every sip....

one day at a time we'll all just learn to keep it simple..lol 

Is it bad that I was a substance abuse counselor? puff puff LMAO


----------



## Leilani Garden (Sep 24, 2008)

Oh my gosh, how funny. I was doing something last night, cannot even recall, and then realized that you had said a PAT of butter. In my haste, I read that as an abbreviation for P butter. And THAT? Made me think: people are strange, you know??? (Is that the Doors? Cannot recall at the moment.) 

No, I did not use pb, and I don't think I'll try that.  Your suggestion (I think it was yours) to use as a topping for ice cream, Bailey's Irish Cream, etc, is right up my alley. I had even been thinking that I was bummed I'd tossed out my ice cream maker, because I can envision making some good quality ice cream with this stuff. Oh, and in creme brulee too. Put it in the fruit at the bottom of the ramekin, pour on the cream, and then regale your guests with the BLOW TORCH!! (Which will not have a chance to destroy the thc, lying at the bottom of the dish--the torch only burns the top!)

No, it's not weird that you were a substance abuse counselor. Believe me, I know them too, and I love them like family--and yes, we are all substance "abusers". So f'ing what? You know? Do it safely, maturely (in my spare time, sometimes I pretend to be mature), and what in the name of heaven is so wrong with that? Human beings have an innate desire/need to change their states of mind, period. Some do it via weed, some with alcohol (I've been very guilty of that), some with horrible stuff like coke, meth, crack, DXM, and so on. And then the truly evolved among us? Meditation, chanting, yoga, etc. For me, the tinctures and tea/cream stuff is fine, good even. Even my substance abuse counselor buddy agrees: good move, L. But I'm not giving up my yoga, either.

(Watch out for some of those "counseling" folks, because as you probably already know, many of them have joined a bizarre cult, and are hell-bent on converting every damned person they encounter--even the grocery store cashiers. Talk about a sickness, eh? They can shove that where the sun will never shine, imo. All they've done is change addictions; now they're addicted to bossing everyone else around and lecherously exploiting all those they come into contact with to enhance their self-esteem. Pity THAT.)

On a more serious note, however, what is so harmful about mj anyway? It's only because of the asinine prohibition, started long ago by corporate interests who wanted to corner the market on hemp; it's just not been repealed yet. YET. 

Off to meditate! ANd maybe try a butterfly pose with my youngest! ANyone seen my yoga shorts??? 

Say no to peanut butter!


----------



## CombatSkill (Feb 15, 2009)

...this needs to be boiled/simered for about 4-5 hours, and keep adding water from time to time when the most of it evaporates (so it doesnt become like greenish mayonnaise, and doesnt burn down the edges of the container)


----------

